# Alone in the Wilderness



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a little off topic but in the spirit of the folks on this forum I think

http://www.####proenneke.com/

IF you havent seen this video beg borrow or steal a copy from somebody. Its log cabin buidling at its finest and done all by hand. This man built the cabin in the late 60s when he was in his 50s and stayed there until his mid 80s. The National Forest made this a historic site and is preserving it as he left it.

Good stuff


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2008)

*For some reason*

The forums edit the word D I C K in the url ...its his first name


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.d ickproenneke.com

Take out the space after the "d".


.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2008)

*He is a tough old bird*

THE man is tough and resourcefull no doubt about it


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 17, 2008)

Seen his documentary on PBS at least 5 times. The guy is AWESOME!


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2008)

*I wasnt trying to sell anyone the DVD*

I am not connected to the site in any way. The DVD is awesome...you think chainsaw milling is hard...#### mills his boards with a handsaw and a chalkline.
His entire cabin is built with handtools and you cannot believe the pile of chips. 

A lot of Libraries have his DVD and his book...He died a few years ago and this company has the rights to his work. 

They are both well worth trying to find


----------



## kennertree (Jan 17, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> The forums edit the word D I C K in the url ...its his first name



We can just call him Richard. My father-in-law read his book and told me about this guy. He described how he built his cabin by scribing each log to get a perfect fit in each layer of logs applied to the cabin. I haven't read the book yet but this guy sounds like he's the real deal. I'm gonna borrow his book and read it.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 17, 2008)

I taped both PBS specials, the first one is better by far, shows the building process, he used spruce logs for the cabin and ammenities, and kept his tools sharp. 

Excellent program to watch, I should check the library for the book.


----------



## HillRat (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed. The first video, "Alone in the Wilderness," is remarkable. RLP (as he is known, since the site censor doesn't like his nickname ;-) builds his cabin and raised cache using only hand tools that he packed in. 

The second video, "Alaska - Silence & Solitude" has a brief interview with him done years later. It's interesting, but the part featuring RLP is short.

The first book, "One Man's Wilderness," is good. It was compiled from RLP's journal entries and edited by RLP's aspiring-author friend Sam Keith. RLP later commented that he did not like the editing (Keith's editing was apparently too "creative" for RLP) and requested that any future publications from his journals be unedited.

In 2005, the Alaska Natural History Association published a compilation of RLP's journals covering 1974-1980. These were published with minimal editing by RLP's friend and Lake Clark National Park historian John Branson. It's titled, "More Readings From One Man's Wilderness." Find it in the bookstore at http://www.alaskanha.org/

If you're interested in how RLP lived after building his cabin (not that the cabin building isn't fascinating!) this is a good book to read. It's over 450 pages and covers his day-to-day life, his plane crash, the politics surrounding Jimmy Carter's creation of a national monument at Lake Clark, and his encounters with visitors, hunters, and wildlife. 

I just finished the second reading of my copy last night.  

Good stuff, all!


----------



## wildbio (Jan 17, 2008)

excellent post HillRat. Thanx for sharing the info.


----------



## 00juice (Jan 17, 2008)

I was able to check out both the book and dvd from my local library. It is a great book and movie.


----------



## HillRat (Jan 17, 2008)

wildbio said:


> excellent post HillRat. Thanx for sharing the info.



Thanks! I figured since it was my first post here, I'd better make it a good one.  I'm a fan of RLP and have done quite a bit of research on him. The Alaska National History Association has (tentative?) plans to publish more of RLP's journals in the future. I hope they do. Also, somewhere in the NPS archives there are many hours of film and hundreds if not thousands of photos he took. 

There was also a Nova special on PBS titled, "Alaska, the Closing Frontier" that feature RLP. I'm looking for a copy of that.

I've lurked here for a couple of years "unregistered," and for a few months as a registered user now. I'm heating with wood for the first time this year with a new Jotul F3 and wood I cut and split from my 4.5 acre lot here in Hunterdon County, NJ. I've learned and continue to learn lots from everyone. Thanks!

Wood heat rules.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well last Augest/September me and my girlfriend went to Alaska (first time in the US). We went to Lake Clarke national park, and I prebooked an air taxi to the Twin Lakes. After this my aunt called me up and ranted about this amazing bloke ... you obviously all know the story. 

So armed with this, when we camped on the shores of Twin Lakes we made sure to go over and visit the hut. A bloke called Munroe and his wife (I forget her name) live in a nearby cabin (one RLP restored to live in while he built his) during the summer months. They are there to keep RLP's cabin well maintained for history's sake. Very nice hospital people they were.

I still haven't got my hands on the DVD this side of the pond, but seeing his legendary skills first hand is truly impressive. All the details were so inspiring, I just love the hinges. I've included some photos (bad scans - low contrast, dirty negs. Sorry). The bloke is Munroe, he gave us a good history of RLP as he knew him. You can see the wood stove RLP's brother built for him. 

It really was stunning country - all of Alaska but Lake Clark in particular. Also went to the Yukon NP, very beautiful and with the added excitement of a LOT of long disused mining machinery 



























if you've read the books and seen the DVDs I'm sure you know more than me and know these photos anyway. But always nice to share...


----------



## HillRat (Jan 17, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> if you've read the books and seen the DVDs I'm sure you know more than me and know these photos anyway. But always nice to share...



Harrygrey- wow, great pics! Thanks for sharing them. Shots of the cabin interior are hard to find. I've only seen a few of them. Yours give a better perspective of the inside than most of the ones I've seen. Love the shot of the little stove, too. What a destination for a first trip to the States!!!  

I've never seen any pics of the woodshed & privy. Is it still there? Is it located far from the cabin?

If you can PM me I might be able to help you find a copy of the DVD.

Thanks again for sharing the pics!

Ed


----------



## harrygrey382 (Jan 17, 2008)

HillRat said:


> Harrygrey- wow, great pics! Thanks for sharing them. Shots of the cabin interior are hard to find. I've only seen a few of them. Yours give a better perspective of the inside than most of the ones I've seen. Love the shot of the little stove, too. What a destination for a first trip to the States!!!
> 
> I've never seen any pics of the woodshed & privy. Is it still there? Is it located far from the cabin?
> 
> ...



Thanks Ed,
well seeing as your interested, I've got a couple more. I loved the interior, really would like to spend a summer in it. Luckily I had a small tripod on me so I could take some shots (only had an ASA400 and 125 loaded):




















hmm, woodshed and privvy, don't recall them. I may have seen a wood shed but sometimes my memory is a bit unreliable (I don't even have the excuse of age). In fact I think I remember Munroe saying another building (can't remember if it was a shed or privvy) was up for major repairs. But didn't see it sorry.
It sure was one hell of a good intro to the US!
Harry


----------



## computeruser (Jan 17, 2008)

The DVD is great and inspirational. He deserves a lot of respect for having the courage and skill to go out there and live like that.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2008)

*Gravel floor*

I always wondered why he chose a gravel floor and not a wooden plank floor. It looks like wood would have been warmer and easier to keep clean.

It worked for him for 30 plus years so who am I to say.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll be him someday if I don't start watching my finances or if I ever really get it together and decide just to bug out.  






That is a really great looking cabin. Thanks for the info on this guy I never heard of him. I first discovered this site searching for this exact same thing, so I can really appreciate this stuff. Of course my gf went out and bought a fix-er-upper to give me something to do so I don't really move to the mountains. But I really like to know that I have a home if things get hairy around here (the US I mean).
Thanks TNMIKE.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 17, 2008)

Great stuff... we taped this off of cable a while back and have watched it several times. I liked his "bear proof" door latch. This guy was very ingenious. And as was said, what he did with just a few hand tools puts me and my whole woodshop to shame. After watching the video though, you get the idea that the guy was very content to live away from other human contact for most of his life. That's where I would part company, just couldn't do that. Hey... to each his/her own.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2008)

*Human Contact*

I think the man had more human contact than the video implies. From reading his book and watching a follow up video he left his cabin periodically by plane and traveled around Alaska. There were also other cabins on Twin Lakes and hunters were numerous at times.

Granted in the winter months while he was there he was along for long periods of time. I would have had a dog at least to have kept from climbing the walls.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 17, 2008)

He was one cool dude and most of us have prolly had the thought
at some point in our lives. He however acted on it I would have 
had a dog and probably another companion for the cold winter nights!


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 17, 2008)

*Human companion*

It would have been a lot easier finding a female companion in 1968 to move to Alaska than it would now in my opinion. 

Looking at our energy and economic problems I think we are in for some tough times. If you got a place to call your own and its paid for consider yourself to be very fortunate.


----------



## curdy (Jan 18, 2008)

I have the DVD and absolutely love it. Its one of the most relaxing and at the same time inspiring videos. I visited Alaska with my parents and siblings when I was maybe 15 and loved it. We took a pretty pampered trip though, and part of me yearns for the chance to experience just a taste of the adventure he lived.

Now its near the top of the list for my wife and me to go to along with our kids. I can't wait to go back. 

I haven't seen the other 2 videos, but I think I'll be ordering them soon.


----------



## duffontap (Jan 19, 2008)

The man could work! I couldn't believe how high the walls were at the end of day one. He says something like, 'I should be able to get more done tomorrow.'

J. D.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 21, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> I think the man had more human contact than the video implies. From reading his book and watching a follow up video he left his cabin periodically by plane and traveled around Alaska. There were also other cabins on Twin Lakes and hunters were numerous at times.
> 
> Granted in the winter months while he was there he was along for long periods of time. I would have had a dog at least to have kept from climbing the walls.



Your right... As i've said here before, i lived in Alaska for 25 years, and i didn't live all that far from him myself. (as the crow flies) I hunted all over around there, and even took my dad hunting over that way... Anyone who wanted to hunt caribou pretty much had to fly through Lake Clark Pass, and that's pretty close to where he lived...

Some of my friends use to fly in things to him, and folks even gave him things, just because... It didn't cost all that much to fly back then...few had insurance, and many didn't even bother to get a pilot license... Most just used auto gas in their planes...

None the less, he was a tough old guy, and very talented...

Rob


----------



## HillRat (Jan 21, 2008)

I just stopped by http://www.d i c k.proenneke.com and discovered that the Swerers have released another RLP dvd that I did not mention in my earlier post. It's called "The Frozen North." Here's an excerpt from their description:

"...[RLP] kept written journals of daily life at Twin Lakes but would also document much of his adventure on film with his 16 mms Bolex camera. The Frozen North is [RLP]'s own filmed account of his life alone in this "One Man's Wilderness", produced from original footage not included in "Alone in the Wilderness" or "Alaska Silence & Solitude"."

New release of RLP's own film footage.  I haven't seen it yet, but will post a review when my copy arrives.  Since a direct link to the page would be ####'d by the censor, here is a tinyurl to the Frozen North dvd page: http://tinyurl.com/2kepe8


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jan 21, 2008)

I tried to find one of them on netflix, but it seems they don't have it. bummer.

Ian


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 22, 2008)

*The frozen North*

I bought this DVD...its really good too. The man even panned for gold and it shows a mother lode he struck on it.

I just ordered and received the book...More reading from One Man's Wilderness. Its a journal he wrote from 1974 to 1980. Looks VERY interesting. It has maps and pictures in color.

The book is sold by the Alaska Land Conservatory. It wasnt cheap but its a good one...MIKE


----------



## HillRat (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey TNMike! You'll enjoy "More Readings...." I found RLP's every day life as interesting as his cabin construction, and you may find it even more so if you knew him. 

I'm glad to hear that "The Frozen North" is a winner. Can't wait for my copy to arrive.

Did I understand you correctly in your earlier post that you worked for RLP? What did you do-- diesel mechanic? bush pilot? Do tell us, please!


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 22, 2008)

*I dont know the man*

I never met him., I have been intrigued by his video and books. Im hoping that one summer my wife and I can drive up the Alcan hwy to Alaska and rent a plane to see his cabin.


----------



## sredlin (Jan 22, 2008)

Just saw it on public tv while waiting for a pay per view cage fight---great movie that guy is really talented


----------



## cjk (Jan 30, 2008)

*I just have to know...*

Why he kept the water hole open in the lake when he could have just melted snow for drinking and cooking?


----------



## HillRat (Jan 30, 2008)

According to what he wrote in his journals, RLP kept a log of the thickness of the ice throughout the winter. Making observations and recording them was a significant part of his activities at Twin Lakes.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 30, 2008)

cjk said:


> Why he kept the water hole open in the lake when he could have just melted snow for drinking and cooking?



I can see "you" never tried to do that on a daily basis... lol

Rob


----------



## cjk (Jan 31, 2008)

*melting snow*

Nope, never tried it. Ever. But I would think if I had all day to get it done it would take much less energy to melt snow than chop ice. I would think the wood stove would be going anyways so I dont get it. 

I could understand doing it to track the ice thickness, if that is why it was done.


----------



## sredlin (Jan 31, 2008)

I think he covered his ice hole with something so he would not have to chop though so much ice----it takes alot of powdery snow for 5 gallons of water---he might have been busy whittling toothpicks out of 4X4's or making a rocket ship out of a hollowed out log or something--the guy is my hero


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ice hole*

He did cover the hole and I am sure with that in mind it was a lot easier to do than to melt snow or ice. Keeping the hole clear wasnt that much of a job on a day to day basis.

I have watched the video about six or eight times and it is always inspring to me. I am reading his journal and it is very good. The man was very talented in several areas. He was a sought after diesel mechanic and was also a pilot. He was involved in a plane crash caused by carb icing and had to crawl several miles to a road for assistance .( crushed vertebrae)

This thread has been very interesting.


----------

